# New 2012 Outback 250Rs



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just picked up our trailer at the Montana/Alberta border. So far looks great, can't wait to get out camping now!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

kathandroddy said:


> Just picked up our trailer at the Montana/Alberta border. So far looks great, can't wait to get out camping now!
























Enjoy it!! WE love our 250rs.......when's your first trip out?

Jennifer


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats. Can't wait to get our 250 out of storage!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

remember the 24 hour rule...you must post pictures.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great!









You're going to love it!


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

CampingRus said:


> Just picked up our trailer at the Montana/Alberta border. So far looks great, can't wait to get out camping now!
























Enjoy it!! WE love our 250rs.......when's your first trip out?

Jennifer
[/quote]

Have May Long weekend booked but would like to try and get out before then if the weather will just cooperate!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy


----------

